# [gnome]déplace des fenêtres entre espaces de travail

## Il turisto

Bonjour,

cela fait quelques jours que je recherche comment désactiver une fonctionalité du dernier gnome qui me rend fou.

Quand je clique par exemple un lien dans mon thunderbird (espace de travail 1) gnome déplace mon firefox de l'espace de travail 6 vers le 1.

J'aimerais vraiment retrouver le comportement d'avant où gnome ne faisait rien. Je devais moi même passer de l'espace 1 vers le 6 pour voir les pages web ouvertes depuis thunderbird.

Même soucis lorsque je clique sur l'icone de listen (media-sound/listen). Plutôt que de m'emmener vers l'espace de travail de listen gnome ramène listen sur mon espace de travail actuel.

Je travaille avec 8 espaces de travails. Chacun ayant sa fonction propre (1=thunderbird, 2=console, 3,4,5=divers (listen, gimp,...), 6=firefox, 7=eclipse, 8=skype+pidgin) et cela me gène bcp que gnome "mélange" mes fenêtres.

D'avance merci pour toute aide.

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

Alors j'ai la 2.24.3

Un test viteuf : quand j'ouvre systeme => a propos de gnome sur l'espace 1 avec firefox sur espace 4, je clique sur "a propos de gnome"

un bouton s'ouvre ( firefox ) dans la barre des taches mais quand je clique dessus , je "switche" automatiquement vers le bureau 4

...

Meme comportement avec sylpheed claws ...

au passage si jamais tu sais comment faire pour que les fenetres maximisées ne finissent pas "en dessous" des gnome-panel ( j'en ai un en haut et un en bas ) , cela m'arrangerais parce-que ca me rends dingue et je trouve rien.

++

----------

## Il turisto

J'ai aussi le 2.24.3 et perso il me déplace firefox  :Sad:  ...

Par contre pour le gnome panel je n'ai pas ce soucis donc je ne peux pas t'aider. désolé  :Sad: 

J'utilise 3 panel (haut, bas et gauche) et les fenêtres tiennent bien compte de cela.

----------

## Desintegr

Essaye de mettre la valeur browser.tabs.loadDivertedInBackground à true dans le about:config de Firefox.

----------

## anigel

Même souci que Il turisto ici. Ca me fait ch... depuis un certain temps, mais jusque-là je supportais bêtement, ayant d'autres chats à fouetter.

Je viens de faire la modif : y'a du mieux : maintenant firefox reste sur le workspace qu'on lui a donné au départ. En revanche maintenant le lien ainsi ouvert s'ouvre en arrière-plan des autres. Pire : maintenant c'est le cas aussi pour les liens que j'ouvre depuis firefox !

Et j'avoue que je n'y connais que pouic en config firefox & co...

----------

## Desintegr

Le problème, c'est Metacity, pas Firefox. Il place automatiquement les fenêtres qui passent au premier plan sur l'espace de travail actif.

Et à ma connaissance, il n'y pas pas moyen de désactiver ça.

La solution donnée précédemment est un workaround. Firefox charge le liens dans un onglet en tâche de fond et donc il ne passe pas au premier plan.

D'autres infos sur le sujet :

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/175904

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/204927

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=427327

----------

## Il turisto

Je confirme que ce n'est pas un soucis firefox. J'ai donné firefox comme exemple mais ca me le fais avec un tas d'autres logiciels.

En tout cas merci pour votre aide. Et continuons à chercher.

Est ce un bug de metacity ou une feature?

Plus perso : un petit bjr à Anigel car ca fait longtemps qu'on ne s'est pas vu.

edit : bon visiblement c'est une feature mais ca énerve tout le monde :

http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=482354

----------

## kernelsensei

Ahhh, ya la même feature sous xfce4, mais eux ils ont pensé à la possibilité de la désactiver !

Non non ceci n'est pas un troll....

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

regardes un peu du cote des mise a jour ilturisto, mon probleme a été résolu ce soir, cela venait principalement de la transition de gnome vers la 2.26 qui s'est fait en ... euh ... trois fois ( en fouinant un peu , il doit y avoir une paire de paquets encore en 2.24 ).

J'espere que ce sera bon pour toi aussi. 

+

----------

## Il turisto

Je met à jour quasi tout les jours mais mon soucis n'est pas résolu.

Patience ...

edit : perso je suis encore en 2.24. Tu es en unstable sur gnome?

----------

## ryo-san

re

 *Quote:*   

> Tu es en unstable sur gnome?

 

Oui , comme tout le systeme d'ailleurs , Banzai !

 :Razz: 

----------

